

Marketer rakes £25k Profit I'm So Jealous I'm Giving Up Developing Apps - HNer
http://startupcrunch.org/online_marketer_rakes_25k_profit_in_under_3_months_selling_info_videos_im_so_jealous_im_giving_up_developing_apps

======
metachris
Well, the online marketer in question does solve a real problem for _a lot_ of
companies. It's about outranking negative review websites on Google. His
particular example is a travel agency (I think), and there are many similar
companies. He basically claims to have a method that can be employed for free,
and the companies just need to pay 49 pounds to watch that part of the video.
<http://www.brandcurrency.co.uk/>

~~~
ashconnor
So then everyone pays 49 pounds and renders the said method useless?

~~~
metachris
It could be a legitimate method -- would be interesting to see that part of
the video. He is taking the payment via PayPal, therefore I guess not too many
of the paying customers are asking for refunds because that would trigger
PayPal's fraud mechanisms.

~~~
HNer
I have paid the to see the last part of the video and it is a legitimate
technique.

~~~
notahacker
I'm midly intrigued given the lack of obvious astroturfing when Googling for
the Brand Currency site.

usually its pretty transparent what makes self-appointed internet marketing
"gurus" successful from the amount of shill blogs with affiliate links
pointing to their latest eBook.

------
alttab
Development doesn't make money - choosing the right things to develop do.

I've been arriving to the conclusion that the code that gets laid down is
really the last 10% of the work that needs to be done.

~~~
lelele
Development doesn't make money, selling does. Choosing the right things to
develop is the first step.

------
notahacker
I'm sure the marketers face the same probability of failure as more tech-based
startups - they just tend to invest less time for probably a lower expected
reward. They don't need to think about seed capital or taking on employees but
not too many have >$10 million exits or grow beyond a lifestyle business
either.

------
akadruid
tl;dr: he was doing something constructive but not making money, so he's
decided to emulate a guy who sells "how to paste over online criticism"
videos.

If the writer is reading this thread: please don't. Your integrity and self-
respect have value too.

------
buzz
If a good developer can't make money from their projects or applications then
they are not making applications other people value enough to actually pay
for! Maybe the OP should make something people want!!!

~~~
HNer
On the contrary look at Zed Shaws
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1563205> post about asking for
donations... A great project with wide adoption, yet turning no profit

~~~
ptomato
Umm, Mongrel2 is probably great, but it certainly doesn't have wide adoption
as of yet. It was started only a few weeks ago. You may be thinking of the
original Mongrel, which doesn't really have any relation to the new one except
by name. (And they're both http servers.)

------
teyc
Once Pontins offers affiliate commissions, the marketeers will work so hard
that even Pontins.com might no longer be #1.

------
vaksel
he can't be that good of an online marketer...if he didn't leave his url in
the blog post.

